# Comenzar a trabajar con freescale



## pic-man (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola a todos, me dirijo a ustedes para hacerles una consulta sobre microcontroladores Freescale. Tengo poco mas de un año y medio de experiencia con microcontroladores PIC, durante ese tiempo he trabajado con PICs de la familia 16F y 18F (un poco) y creo que he aprendido a utilizar bien esos microcontroladores aunque aun hay cosas que me faltan por aprender, pero tambien quisiera iniciarme en el uso y programacion de microcontroladores Freescale.

No tengo ni idea de como comenzar asi que pregunto a los expertos del foro: cual es el mejor camino a seguir? por donde se empieza? Yo tengo mucha disposicion de aprender y una vez que sepa tambien estoy dispuesto a compartir conocimiento (asi como lo hago con los PICs), lo unico que necesito es encaminarme un poco para iniciar.

Espero que me puedan ayudar y que esta consulta no sea mucha molestia. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## JV (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola pic-man, la verdad que no estoy muy seguro de cuales son tus dudas.

Ya viste algo de Freescale? elegiste entre la familia 8, 16 o 32 bits? Compraste algun demoboard?

No soy programador, pero en mi trabajo usamos Freescale de 16 bits. Si te puedo resolver alguna duda encantado.


Saludos..


----------



## pic-man (Mar 6, 2008)

Gracias JV por tu respuesta tan rapida.

Si te soy sincero aun no he visto nada de freescale ni he comprado alguna demoboard. Precisamente por ahi quisiera algo de asesoria, no se si empezar con una familia de 8 o 16 bits ni si necesito una demoboard para comenzar a aprender.

Disculpa (y disculpen) si me muestro un poco perezoso pero es que con freescale no se ni por donde comenzar, tratare de informaciónrmarme un poco mas a ver si a la proxima puedo venir con dudas un poco mas concretas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2008)

En estos momentos estan promocionando una placa de desarollo por 49$+ gastos de envio con dos chip de 8 y 16 bits.

Pero la pregunta del millon es porque freescale y no TI o Atmel.

Creo que antes nos deberias mostrar tus necesidades, o sea comentanos por donde va tu proyecto.

Piensa que un cambio de fabricante significa tiempo y dinero por lo tanto es necesario valorarlo correctamente.


----------



## Meta (Mar 7, 2008)

La verdad, por lo que he visto por ahí, me gusta más los AVR de Atmel. Se hablan mejor que los Motorola.


----------



## pic-man (Mar 8, 2008)

tiopepe la verdad es que me plantee el cambio a freescale solo porque si, no habia pensado en TI ni en Atmel. Tengo experiencia en microcontroladores PIC y quisiera conocer mas microcontroladores para tener un abanico mas grande de posibilidades, solo por eso ahora quiero probar los freescale. 

Gracias por la información sobre la placa y gracias a meta tambien por la información de ese libro.

Creo que lo unico que me falta es documentarme bien bien y para eso tengo toda la pagina de freescale, muchas gracias a todos y la proxima vez que venga con una duda de freescale sere mucho mas especifico.


----------



## Meta (Mar 8, 2008)

Si me metiera a Freescale, me metería por curiosidad. Antes me metería a AVR, por lo que veo sería a Freescale porque hay más documentación y un libro en español, cosa que AVR libro de este tipo no hay.

PIC hay muchos libros y el mejor que se considera en todas parte y personalmente recomiendo es el www.pic16f84a.com


PD: _*¿Te has preguntado en trabajar en PIC de otras gama como PIC32?* Hablan de él muy bien y les encanta. Mejor aprender PIC cerca del 90% en manejarlo bien que perder el tiempo con otros uC._


----------



## JV (Mar 8, 2008)

Los equipos que he visto en mi trabajo, de origen argentino, casi todos usaban Motorola/Freescale, uno solo con Atmel. La linea PIC a mi parecer se volvio popular porque cualquiera puede hacerse un programador.

Saludos..


----------



## Meta (Mar 8, 2008)

Popular se hizo los pic al menos en España por el tema del canal satélite digital.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 8, 2008)

Los de tipo industrial de toda la vida son los de arquitectura 8051, como intel o ATMEL.

Los pic se hicieron populares por los pocos opcodes o comandos y su precio y facilidad de reprogramarlos, pero no son ninguna maravilla.

Los Motorola/freescale tubieron en su tiempo cierta proyeccion por se procesadores compatibles con la serie 6500 i sea tienen casi unos 25 años de trayectoria.

Los TI tipo 430 son utilizados por aplicaciones de bajo consumo.


Aunque por populariddad estan los pic y los atmel.


----------



## pic-man (Mar 8, 2008)

Yo comence con los pic por una asignatura en la carrera. Ademas de tener curiosidad por freescale aca en mexico muchas empresas desarrollan aplicaciones con esos micros asi que si aprendo ademas estaria invirtiendo tiempo en algo que despues podria aplicar.


----------



## Meta (Mar 8, 2008)

LA popularidad que he odio siempre son los Pic y Motorola, los Atmel lo conozco por primera vez desde que entre al foro todopic cuando vi que unos pocos les interesaba.

Donde vivo, las universidades utilizaban mucho los Motorola, después se metieron con los PIC y en optativa están los AVR. La mayoría son PIC, cada vez más y más. Una pasada. Ahora eso da igual.

Si te comprar el libro que te dije, nos avisa y nos da tu opinión personal.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 8, 2008)

para mi todos son iguales, es decir todas las marcas tienen ventajas/desventajas.

Pero sigo prefiriendo AVR.... mas con la nueva familia XMEGA...

Si probara otros serian MSP430, ARM. 

PIC solo para lo extremedamente necesario.

Despues de usar el 68HC11 no me quedaron ganas de voltear hacia freescale, aunque tal vez algun dia lo haga.

Por ahi hay algunos otros con cosas interesantes, pero al dia de hoy solo AVR.


----------



## Meta (Mar 9, 2008)

Bueno, solo un AVR no, también alternativas. El que se pasa a otros nC al final no es muy bueno con los dos. Uno es muy bueno manejándolo si maneja la misma marca y con diferentes gamas.

¿Quién es capaz de manejar un PIC32 de aquí? Me refiero atreverse meterse al mundo de los PIC de 32 Bits, pues hablan bien de ellos cada vez más.

En tal caso, por lo que veo por ahí, a  mi me gusta más los AVR como segundo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yo me estoy planteandome a pasarme a los dspic,
Otros muy interesantes son los psoc de cyprees, estamos en ello....

Los pics de 32 bits, el tema esta un poco sospechoso, si te pasas por el foro de microchip no hay mucho movimiento.

Ojito, no porque en el colegio se utilice una marca no debe se obligatoriamente el mejor, pensat que hay criterios educativos, economicos, licencias...


Esto es como el tema de las puertas logicas, solo se ensenya TTL, cuando hay puertas cmos muy versatiles como el 4093,40106,4066...

En todo caso educativamente la mejor opcion son los micros con arquitectura 8051 como los atmel. Son micros con una estructura tipica de procesador, unos comandos standerizados y una arquitectura tipica de un procesador industrial.

Aunque normalmente utilizo pic, para mi el mejor procesador era el Z80, un invento de 8 bits con el rendimiento de uno de 16, lastima que Zilog se durmiera en los laureles.


----------



## JV (Mar 9, 2008)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> Despues de usar el 68HC11 no me quedaron ganas de voltear hacia freescale, aunque tal vez algun dia lo haga.




Ha mejorado muchisimo de la epoca del HC11, al menos es lo que veo en mi trabajo.


Aca, en la facultad de ingenieria se usan micros Intel, y en el Politecnico micros Freescale. Coincido con tiopepe123, que se enseñe en el colegio/facultad no implica que sea lo mejor, muchas veces es lo que el jefe de catedra quiere o se usa esa marca porque se consiguio donado.

Saludos..


----------



## Meta (Mar 9, 2008)

Da igual si es mejor o peor. Lo que se que el resultado final lo puedes hacer con uno o con otro.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 9, 2008)

Otra cosa que interviene en el efecto final es la persona. ¿De que sirve el mejor y más completo microcontrolador si sólo sabes usar un 5%? o menos.
Cada uno es como es.


----------



## pic-man (Mar 9, 2008)

El nombre tiene razon, yo aun no se utilizar los PICs en un 100%, tengo experiencia pero aun no soy experto, solo que creo que mientras mas microcontroladores se conozcan (a un nivel aceptable) mayor sera la posibilidad de poder resolver problemas. Quiero conocer otros microcontroladores para que en el momento de plantearme algun proyecto poder escoger aquel en el que sera mas facil la implementacion del mismo.


----------



## Meta (Mar 10, 2008)

Pues si sacas algo con Freescale, nos cuenta como te va. creo que es porque tienes ganas de probar algo nuevo. El libro que te indiqué arriba es muy tentativo, pero no voy a perer el tiempo hasta que domine el PIC que es el que voy a utilizar y quiero manejarlo bien.


----------



## LordHagen (Oct 20, 2008)

Bueno, en mi opinion, para empezar con los micros de Freescale, es que entiendas que tipo de necesidad quieras cubrir, debido a que el mercado al que están orientados está dado por la familia: 8, 16 y 31 bits. 

8 bits es lo básico y hay de dos tipos: HC08 y HCS08. Las diferencias están en el ciertos registros de la arquitectura y el modo de programación; HC08 usa modo monitor e involucra hasta 4 pines para su programación, lo cual lo hace fastidioso si quieres hacer un diseño con un micro de una vez soldado a la tarjeta; el HCS08, tiene la ventaja de usar un solo pin para bajar la información al micro y puedes hacer debugging en tiempo real (con el anterior modo se puede hacer pero se sacrifican pines de I/O). Sus diferencias tambien están en el ADC: en el HC es hasta 8bits, mientras que en el HCS08 de 10bits. Están orientados a aplicaciones pequeñas, pero no por eso dejan de ser robustos.

la familia HC12/HCS12/X12, son de 16bits y están orientados a la industria automotriz; son micros con mayores prestaciones que los de 8bits, hasta con 256K de ROM y 64K de RAM en algunos. 

la familia de 32bits (microcontroladores) apenas está emergiendo (hace año y medio)con un concepto muy intersante llamado Flexis, el cual consiste en cerrar la brecha que hay en el concepto de 8bits y acercarlo a los 32 bits, con pin-out compatibles y con simples cambios en el entorno de edición (CodeWarrior). Que pretende Freescale con esto, muy sencillo: hacer que los usuario de 8bits que tienen aplicaciones poderosas y robustas migren a 32 bits sin traumatismos con un margen de costo mínimo con muchísimas mas ventajas en cuanto a velocidad y rendimiento. el nombre de la arquitectura de micros de 32 bits se llama ColdFireV1. 

Mas allá de los 8, 16 y 32 bits, existen los microcontroladores híbridos y microprocesadores. Los micros híbridos combinan la arquitectura embebida de un micro normal (RAM, ROM, periféricos modulares) con prestaciones de microprocesadores (velocidad de reloj mas alta, procesamiento paralelo, manejo de DMAs. Estos son los Coldfire V2, V3 y V4 y los microprocesadores que emplean tecnología ARM.

El entorno de programación de Freescale se llama CodeWarrior, y permite codificar en Assembler o en C. También trae una utilidad llamada processor Expert, que permite configurar los periféricos del micro de forma rápida, aún si no se conoce bien la arquitectura o si el tiempo no nos permite entrar en detalles. 

Yo inicié con los HC08, pues en la universidad aprendí a manejarlos y ya estaba familiarizado con los nemónicos y arquitectura de procesadores Intel. En esta gama, está el JK3 o JK8 (diferencia en ROM y el JK8 tiene SCI o USART), GP32, AP64 (como una mejora del GP32 sin ser su reemplazo completo), QT4/QT8 (low pin out), JB8(manejo de USB 1.1) entre otros. Nombro estos porque son los que utilicé y por facilidad de consecución.

Empecé a trabajar en una empresa que empleaban dos micros de 16bits, el 9S12D32 y el 9SNE64, el primero como uno micro genérico, y el NE64 por el manejo de Ethernet. Tambien la ventaja es su modo de programación, con un USB multilink, que permitía ensamblar de una el micro y hace debugging con todos los perifericos que se empleaban. Este mismo programador, es compatible con los HCS08 que a continuación mencionaré.

Los HCS08 son una mejora de la arquitectura de 8 bits, en cuanto a frecuencia de bus, manejo de perifericos, y modo de programación. He manejado el QG8 (low pinout), y GT60. Los empleo para soluciones económicas y no muy complejas. El ADC es de 10bits, manejan SCI, SPI, I2C, interrupciones por timer, teclado y demás cosas que se consiguen en un micro bueno.Y la mayor ventaja es que puedo hacer mi tarjeta prototipo y hacer debugging en tiempo real gracias al programador.

Ahora entro a explorar posibilidades de desarrollo con el V1, micro de 32 bits, que hasta ahora han salido 3 micros: QE, que es para low-power solutions, el JM, para soluciones con USB 2.0 y USB OTG, y el AC, que es para aplicaciones de control de motores, con muy buena resolución de PWM y protección de zona muerta.

Lo mas complicado cuando uno inicia en el mundo de los micros, son las herramientas de desarrollo. Para los HC08 el programador no es complejo, aparece como hacerlo en un PDF de freescale, del JK3; lo aburrido de este, es que es un programador de sacar micro de la tarjeta, ponerlo en el socket de programacion y volver a poner, y no tienes debugging.

Para el HCS08 y los HCS12, se usa el mismo programador, un BDM mulilink de conexión USB; lo malo, el precio (US$99), pero si lo miras a futuro, es realmente económico frente a las horas que tendrás que usar para testear el código y el diseño será más robusto.

Con los micros de 32bits, hay tres demo board que vienen tanto con el programador en la misma tarjeta (que es el mismo BDM multilink para programar los que acabo de mencionar) como con los pines de salida del micro, además que vienen dos micros (uno de 8, y otro de 32bits) para demostrar la compatibilidad pin a pin de la arquitectura Flexis. Esos demo boards también están por el orden de los US$99 (en USA por supuesto), pero ya te haces a una tarjeta con micro incluido y solo falta que le conectes los periféricos que necesitas.

Me he extendido mucho en el tema, pero soy un amplio conocedor de los micros Freescale y son con los que he trabajado desde la universidad hasta el día de hoy (4años). Así que cualquier duda que tengas, puedes contar conmigo.

Hablando de los Atmel, son ampliamente usados en Europa, sobre todo en Alemania. En Colombia es muy poca la difusión que he visto de estos micros; he escuchado y leido que son buenos, sobre todo en su arquitectura ARM, que los hace muy robustos. El mercado local aquí es Freescale /Motorola y Microchip (pics). Es más difundido el espectro de Pic porque es lo que enseñan en las universidades. Soy Anti-pic, nunca me gustó su arquitectura, en assembler se me hizo demasiado complicado el manejo de los bancos de memoria. Se que para eso el IDE que uses hace ese manejo a nivel de compilador, y que hay herramientas que emplean C. Eso ya está en el gusto y en como consigas las herramientas. 

Éxitos


----------



## Meta (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola:

Menudo testamento. Por lo que cuentas parece más difícil de manejar que los. Por lo que he oído los PIC son los más fácil de manejar. Otros se quejan de los bancos de memoria, se hacen librerías y asunto resuesto. Si tanto se quejan de banco de memoria, que www.microchip.com haga pic nuevos por dentro.

Como sabrás, hay mucha documentación de programadores caseros o no por todo internet, y el de los PIC hay demasiados, también en AVR de ATMEL _(que por cierto Microchip y otro quiren comprar la empresa, pero no se con que intensiónes)_  y de FreeScale no se dada de nada y si es fácil de hacer o hay que comprarlo por fuerza. Veo que  Mototola se usaba en las Universidades de donde vivo y ahora lo cambiaron por PIC y  las optativas por AVR. Si sabes alún programador case, mejor que mejor.

Los PIC muchos he visto decir que son muy malos, para mi por ser muy malos hacen grandes cosas.

¿Por qué mucha gente pasa un kilo de FreeScale? (sean amigos, e incluso algunas empresas).

Lo bueno de FreeScale que tiene libro en español al igual que los pic www.16f84a.org es de los mejores en asm, tambien hay más de 10 libros sobre todo de gama 8Bits, 16Bits y de PIC32 de 32Bits ya lo sacarán con el tiempo ya que no lleva ni un año en el mercado y se está poniendo fuerte.

http://alfaomega.internetworks.com.mx/libros_virtuales/motorola/moodle/

http://alfaomega.internetworks.com.mx/libros_virtuales/motorola/prologo/prologo.html







En esta web pide contraseña para entrar, si la sabes me la dices o donde registrase.

Saludos.


----------



## LordHagen (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola Meta,

a tu respuesta, no son difíciles de manejar, solo cuento mi experiencia como diseñador de Hardware y el conocimiento que tengo de los micros que uso. Hay muchos "vendors" o "third-part solutions" que facilitan el manejo de estos dispositivos, algunas son gratuitas, otras limitadas. Expongo el caso de toda la gama de Freescale que conozco porque es lo que he trabajado por 4 años hasta la fecha, y como cada quien habla como le va en la fiesta, a mi me ha ido muy bien con estos. Aparecen dificultades, pero estamos ante retos que cualquier ingeniero o alguien que se quiere convertir en ingeniero es capaz de resolver.

Para los freescale HCS08, hay un libro y se puede descargar los ejemplos de código. 
HCS08 Unleashed: Designer's Guide To the HCS08 Microcontrollers
http://www.amazon.com/HCS08-Unleashed-Designers-Guide-Microcontrollers/dp/1419685929

El libro que mencionas, está enfocado al JK3, y fue editado por un colombiano, y cuenta con el aval de Freescale para su difusión como material de enseñanza.

Cito "¿Por qué mucha gente pasa un kilo de FreeScale? ", entiendo que me pasé al explicar, pero yo mencioné esto:
"Me he extendido mucho en el tema, pero soy un amplio conocedor de los micros Freescale y..." y si el amigo que puso el post, queria aclarar dudas, o mi información fue inútil por lo extensa, o le aclaré algo que tenía por consultar. 

Los pics no son malos, como todos los micros tienen limitaciones, no hay uno que sea el que hace o sirve para todo, y va de acuerdo a la necesidad del diseño y las habilidades del diseñador. Lo que pasa es que a nivel de internet hay mucho mas código y proyectos hecho para un PIC que para un Atmel o para un Freescale, porque han pegado primero. Ahora hay muchos foros que plantean dudas muy específicas y es más difícil soltar un proyecto completo, pues arriesgas tu idea sea hurtada por alguien que si tiene como ponerla a andar.

Éxitos en sus proyectos!


----------



## Meta (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola:

Tu explicación extensa me gustó porque has explicado todo, no se el motivo de sentirte como que perdiste el tiempo. No me meto con FreeScale aunque tenga ganas sólo porque es más difícil conseguir información. Ahora con ese libro indicado arriba me dan ganas aunque por otra parte la pierdo porque ni siquiera se los grabadores que hay para grabar esos FreeScale. ¿Son caros o baratos? Hay de todo pero me gustaría saber si hay algo casero que hace todo el mundo como el JDM para los pic.

Desde que me enteré de que Microchip y otra empresa compra Atmel, perdí el interés porque podría desaparecer y no me hace gracia aprender algo y que quede en el olvido.

Los que sepan de Motorola y FreeScale que pongan información de Web sobre grabadores, ni siquiera se si el IC-Prog o WinPic800 graban FreeScale, bueno el WinPic800 dice el creador que lo hará en el futuro, pero no me dijo el año.

Por todas las dificultades que encuentro, prefiero PIC y se puede hacer mil maravillas aunque según algunos PIC es muy pobre.

http://www.freescale.com/

MPLAB es gratuito. ¿FreeScalle lo es?
En MPLAB todo está ahí para cualquier PIC, ¿FreeScalee pasa lo mismo o cada micro un software?
http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sea...ors/000M938645538449``8-Bit+Microcontrollers/

Saludos.


----------



## tanke (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola gente, yo trabaje durante años con los PIC, implemente muchas aplicaciones, pero el dia que conoci Freescale cambie mi punto punto de vista en cuanto a la programacion de sistemas embebidos.
Es una realidad que Microchip es la empresa lider en produccion y ventas de microcontroladores (Sobre otros productos), pero tambien es cierto que esta empresa se "quedo en el tiempo" en cuanto a la cantidad de datos que se pueden manipular con otros micros hoy dia. En mi opinion, no debemos de cerrar nuestras cabezas y enfocarnos en una sola firma de microcontroladores, las opciones que actualmente se presentan en el mercado son muchas y nada nos cuesta tanto como para no probarlas.
Algunas de las diferencias/ventajas que encuentro entre los dos fabricantes que mencione son las siguientes (Tomo como ejemplos los micros HC908Q de Freescale Vs PIC12C50X de Microchip):

Memoria de Programa:1K5 Bytes FLASH Vs 768 Bytes OTP ROM

Memoria RAM de Datos: 128 Bytes Vs 25 Bytes 

Interrupciones: IRQ External Interrupt pin/ 6 pines de KBI Vs NO Ext. IRQs

Almacenamiento Datos No-Volátiles: TODA LA FLASH como EEPROM Vs NO EEPROM disponible

Supervisor de Tensión: LVI Seteable 3 / 5V Vs NO hay supervisor

Timer: 16 bits 2 canales con Input Capture / Output Compare / PWM Vs 8 bits SIN Input Capture / Output Compare o PWM

Conversor A/D: 4 Canales 8 bits A/D Vs SINConversor A/D

Compatibilidad con otros miembros de la familia: HC908Q = 100% compatible con HC908 y HC705 Vs PIC 12C / 16F = Poco compatible con miembros de mayores prestaciones

Dos micros similares podrian decirse que son el HC908QB8 y el PIC16F84, pero encuentro algunos detalles importantes a saber:

El QB8 tiene 10 canales de conversion A/D de 10 bits Vs El F84 NO tiene conversor A/D

El QB8 tiene interfaz de comunicacion serie ESCI y SCI (o estandard) Vs El F84 no tiene interfaz de comunicacion

En cuanto a la prolijidad y entendimiento del codigo, el QB8 se programa por modulos Vs El F84 se programa todo junto.

Para los micros de Freescale hay muy poca información Vs Para PIC hay sobreabundancia de información

Los Cargadores de ambos son gratuitos: Para PIC se busca en internet y saltan millones de resultados, para Freescale se busca la hoja de datos del micro a programar y en "Development Support" muestra planos de cargadores que se aplican para toda la sub-familia

El Software: MPLAB 100% gratuito. CodeWarrior gratuito pero limitado a 32K de programa (El QB8 es de 4K)


En cuanto al tema principal de este post pienso que lo mejor para el principiante en Freescale es el HC908QY4, viene una placa que se llama EVAL08QTY, que permite realizar hasta la simulacion In-Circuit con un header. Si alguien quiere empezar con esto yo tengo el diseño de un cargador, se los paso sin problemas, material, textos, etc, no duden en pedirmelo.

Compañeros, no me quiero exeder mas, creo que es cuestion de probar y que cada uno decida lo que le resulte conveniente.-

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Dic 11, 2008)

Gracias por l aexplicación. Cambiar de µC por otro sin entender bien el primero que aprendes, al final no aprendes ninguno, para eso años con el primero y artarte de él.

Ah, podrías compararlo con el 16F629 o 12F683


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 11, 2008)

Esas comparaciones fallan un poco, pillate un pic16f876 y lo tiene todo ,todo todo.
Es facil traspasar de un modelo a otro utilizando C y jugando con las macros es posible pasar del pic12 a pic16 basico de 35 intrucciones, 

Pero es cierto que dejan mucho de desear, si lo digo yo que programo pic, pero uno ya ha evaluado desde la magnifica CPU Z80, pasando por la liante TMS370 (descatalogada), otp tipo ST6 y el 8051 de toda la vida.

Nunca entendi porque Motorola ahorra llamada Freescale se durmio tanto en los laureles cuanto tenia un magnifico procesador como era el 68000.

Mi gran duda es traspasar a los 32bits, realmente vale la pena, realmente se gana es potencia, en mi mentalidad plana y lineal de 8bits, no lo veo claro, que hago con esos 24bits sobrantes?

Supongo que todo se reduce diseñar micros con suficiente potencia para ser programados en C.en C


----------



## Meta (Dic 11, 2008)

Si reamente vale la pena comprueba por aquí www.mypic32.com


----------



## tanke (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola muchachos, yo de nuevo!
Amigo Tiopepe, he trabajado con el F877 en lugar de F876, lo que olvide mencionar es que el QB8 que te contaba tiene solamente 16 pines Vs 40 que tiene el F877. En el caso que intentases hacer un reemplazo discreto, con F877 no seria tan asi. Te propongo que te fijes en el HC908GP32 el cual posee tambien 40 pines, (entre los modulos mas relevantes cuenta con un modulo de interfaz IrDA y un USB) y podria ser un "sustituto" del F877.-

En cuanto al compañero Meta, le pido disculpas pero no lo puedo comparar con esos micros porque no los he trabajado. Hablo por lo que conosco no mas. Y tambien queria decirte que es una excelente iniciativa la de "reventar" los PIC antes de pasarte a otros fabricantes. El dia que no te cubran mas estos micros busca soluciones por otro lado y creeme que no hay nada mejor que poder decidir que fabricante es el mas indicado para atacar un proyecto.-

Saludos.-


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 11, 2008)

Creo que aqui se olvidan de los precio a para que van a ser usados los micros. Para mí los motorola estan algo caros por eso me incline por atmel. Y los proyectos que hago no necesita mucha potencia de calculo. Por que asi fuera usaria los ARM que esta a un buen precio y hay bastante información de ellos.


----------



## Meta (Dic 11, 2008)

cristian_elect dijo:
			
		

> Por que asi fuera usaria los ARM que esta a un buen precio y hay bastante información de ellos.



¿En español?


----------



## danielbb (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Recomiendo al 100% los microcontroladores Freescale.

Porque?

Desde hace 8 años los uso y siempre me han parecido excelentes en prestaciones y manejo.
Cuando se presento el cambio de nombre de MOTOROLA a FREESCALE me pareció que se quedaron un poco en la documentación y avances, por lo que decidí pasarme a Microchip.
En el comienzo los Microchip me parecieron muy buenos, excelentes prestaciones y relativamente buen precio. Ademas tienen la ventaja de ser muy populares en la red y tener muchos adeptos.
El problema con estos micros, específicamente el PIC16f870 me ocurrió hace 3 años.
Realice un proyecto bastante prometedor en el ramo automotriz, informaciónrtunadamente y debido a mi baja experiencia utilicé el 870 y luego el 873.
Estos micos funcionaban perfectamente en el laboratorio con un PCB bien diseñado, pero en la vida real no eran confiables. Hasta la memoria se les borraba!
Intente con filtros de ruido en la entrada y el micro, PCB con las buenas técnicas de reducción de ruido e interferencias y mucho código de programación (tokens, watchdog, etc, etc).
Luego de 6 meses de intentos, me di cuenta que las personas que habían diseñado el mismo proyecto con un MOTOROLA GP32 o un AP16A no tenían los mismos problemas míos, con PCBs de pero calidad y sin filtros de ruido.
CONCLUSION Eran los PIC!
Infortunadamente ya era demasiado tarde y se perdió mucho $$$ en ese proyecto.
De ahí en adelante solo uso FREESCALE para aplicaciones de nivel comercial, industrial y automotriz. Para nivel estudiantil o de hobby, algunas veces uso los PIC.


----------



## danielbb (Dic 12, 2008)

OTRO DATO:

Ademas hace mas de dos años, FREESCALE  creo la familia HCS08, la mas económica y de alta calidad y prestaciones que haya conocido de 8 bits. Con periféricos que parecen de un micro de 16 bits, generador de reloj interno de precisión y lo mejor  por un precio SUPERbajo. Su equivalente podria ser un PIC18 aunque creo que los HCS08 son mejores.
***Ejemplo MC9S08GT16A Precio 2dolares.
Bus Frequency 20MHz, FLASH 16K, RAM 2K, 2 SCI(USART), 2 SPI , 1 I2C, 1 Smbus, ADC 8-ch 10bit, 2 Timers 2-ch 16 bit (PWMs), 42-Pin SDIP. Pines con pullup y pulldown, slew rate control, opción de alta corriente. Generador de reloj interno. Interface de programacion por un pin y muchas características mas.

Por ultimo sacaron otra familia, la RS08 que aunque parece un PIC10, tiene buenas características por un precio ínfimo.
***Ejemplo MC9RS08KA2 Precio 0.35 dolares.
BUS Speed 10MHz, FLASH 2KBytes, RAM (Bytes) 63, GPIO 6, Keyboard Interrupt , ADCMP Module, MTIM Module.  

Precios de Future Electronics.

Si quieres una aplicación comercial, industrial o automotriz te recomiendo los FREESCALE. Para hobby o estudiantes cualquier micro sirve.
No denigro de los PIC, pero no los recomiendo por confiabilidad.


----------



## pic-man (Dic 12, 2008)

Es muy interesante lo que cuentas, yo uso microcontroladores pic básicamente para proyectos de hobby y algunos proyectos que realizo por encargo pero nunca para condiciones industriales y me han funcionado muy bien. Mi intención es trabajar con freescale de la misma manera que con los pic, es decir en aplicaciones no muy críticas, pero ahora teniendo en cuenta lo que cuentas si se me presenta algún proyecto con esas condiciones ahora se que freescale funciona mejor en esos ambientes.


----------



## LordHagen (Dic 12, 2008)

danielbb dijo:
			
		

> Realice un proyecto bastante prometedor en el ramo automotriz, informaciónrtunadamente y debido a mi baja experiencia utilicé el 870 y luego el 873.
> ...
> De ahí en adelante solo uso FREESCALE para aplicaciones de nivel comercial, industrial y automotriz...



De acuerdo contigo Danielbb, siempre he usado Freescale para todos los proyectos que me han salido, y son muy estables a nivel de ruido y código inválido. Es importante tener en cuenta el diseño del PCB, debe cumplir con muchas exigencias a nivel de EMI para evitar sorpresas desagradables. De hecho, el sector automotriz usa la familia de 16bits de freescale para elementos de seguridad dentro de los automóviles (HCS12X),  son costosos pero muy robustos.

Los proyectos que he tenido que dirigir y diseñar, siempre uso los Freescale, mucha gente se queja de la falta de información o que los que diseñamos con Freescale no compartimos la información, para nada, el foro de Freescale es bastante nutrido de información y hay gente presta a resolver dudas; conozco a tres mexicanos que trabajan en el centro de Guadalajara y son muy atentos con las dudas que tengas; he aquí el link  http://forums.freescale.com/ 

Otra queja de muchos es que son difíciles de conseguir; para nada, si no los puedes importar, en Colombia hay distribuidores para estos micros; el distribuidor para Latinoamérica región Andina es Richardson Electronics, y ellos importan por grandes volúmenes para empresas dedicadas al desarrollo de HW, pero también hay un re-seller asociado con Richardson que vende en cantidades pequeñas, y son Muzca Technologies, ubicados cerca de Medellín, Colombia http://muzcatech.com/.  

Al igual que los IC, también se pueden conseguir las herramientas de desarrollo, si son costosas, pues ya son herramientas desarrolladas por un tercero pero muy confiables. En mi caso uso un programador de P&EMicro que me permite hacer debugging en tiempo real, y sólo emplea un pin de comunicación entre el micro y el debugger; su costo dentro de USA es de US$99, costosa pero este valor es mínino comparado con el tiempo que uno toma para verificar código y no sacar el chip de la tarjeta para reprogramar. 

Bien amigos, me tienen a disposición si tienen dudas acerca de Freescale, realizar desarrollos de hardware de muy buena calidad y excelentes prestaciones.

Éxitos!


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola danielbb, excelente comentario el tuyo. Añado igual por experiencia un problema muy similar al que comentas, hace unos meses diseñé un circuito para un proyecto de control de cuarto frío utilizando el PIC16F877 y en el taller funcionaba excelente sin problemas, pero al momento de instalarlo se reseteaba cada vez que algún compresor cercano se ponía en funcionamiento. Igual le tenemos puesto un sin número de filtros y subrutinas para librar esta parte, pero eventualmente se sigue reseteando.
Tengo una DEMOQE128 de la freescale y estoy optando seriamente en usarla jejeje.
Saludos


----------



## LordHagen (Dic 12, 2008)

no tendrás problemas con la DEMOQE128, además, ya tienes un programador extra si usas otro micro de Freescale.


----------



## Meta (Dic 12, 2008)

Fresscale o Motorola lo quitaron en las Universodades de donde vivo y  pusieron PIC, en la asignatura de optativa AVR de Atmel.

En los locales dejaron de vender los Motorola o Freescale, según ellos, porque ya no compran.

Si tan inestable son los PIC, ¿por qué se hacen también para industrias que lo he visto? La empresa www.microchip.com no existe para crear PIC sólo para hobby.

Cuando encuentre el libro de Freescale, lo probaré. Y si, si falta mucha información, no la tiene como la tiene los PIC e incluso los AVR. Ingenieros me han dicho que los Motorola son más difíciles de manejar y sobre todo entender desde el principio, así que se aconseja empezar con los PIC.

¿Alguien ha intentado programar un Pentium III 933 MHz aunque sea par entrada y salida en sus  pin? (Opcional)

Luego pruebo a buscar información sobre Freescale. Eso si, en vez de perder el tiempo aprendiendo algo nuevo que se que no llegaré lejos con ellos, gasto mi tiempo en aprender a fondo los PIC, el siguiente paso los PIC32 que se están poniendo de moda cada vez más.

www.mypic32.com

El PIC que te falló, me la juego que no te falla ahora, también mejoran con el tiempo su fabricación.

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 12, 2008)

Gracias LordHagen, es una duda que no había podido quitármela jejeje. No me quedaba muy claro si podía programar otros dispositivos a través de la DEMOQE128.
Gracias de nuevo
Saludos


----------



## LordHagen (Dic 12, 2008)

claro, hay unos pines que dice BGM, le pones una regleta de 6pines (3x2) y sin el micro de la "daughter board" puedes programar, ya que esta tarjeta tiene un micro adicional (HCS12UF32) con el firmware necesario para programar otros micros que soportan el modo Background.

Éxitos


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 12, 2008)

Saludos Meta, como comentario personal al igual que tu pensaba lo mismo de la Freescale, pero  no fue sino hasta una oportunidad que tuve con el FTF de las américas que me dieron un descuento por comprar la DEMOQE128 que me quité la idea errónea de los micros de la Freescale.
El Code Warrior es sumamente amigable en ambiente C, en asm no pienso lo mismo. Pero en la actualidad quien no sepa programar en C se está quedando atras.
No tuve dificultad alguna, claro basta amplificadora experiencia con los PICs tal vez. De hecho el primer día ya tenía corriendo una pequeña rutina en el micro y funcionando.
Yo no estoy diciendo que uno sea mejor que otro, hablo en base a experiencia y no por conveniencia.
Cada quien es libre de expresar y opinar sus ideas.
Por mi me queda claro que la freescale es una muy buena opción.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Dic 12, 2008)

ericklarva dijo:
			
		

> Por mi me queda claro que la freescale es una muy buena opción.
> Saludos



No veo que la gente le haga mucho caso que digamos. Por algo será. Lo que he oido que son muy buenos en temas de redes e Internet. Muy estables y rápidos.


----------



## danielbb (Feb 1, 2009)

TOMADO de la pagina http://muforth.nimblemachines.com/Blog

Estoy de acuerdo con lo dice el autor.

__________________________________________________________________
Attractions of the S08

Cost
They are quite cheap - cheaper than comparable PIC or AVR parts - and you get a lot of bang for your buck. For instance, the S08QG parts in DIPs have a UART, SPI, and I2C, all standard, a good selection of timers, 8 channel 10 bit ADC, and some nice add-on features, such as clever compare logic in the ADC that causes an interrupt only when a value crosses a threshold. The USB parts have 12 bit ADC, 2 UARTS, and 2 SPI ports.
Also, it's quite easy to get free samples, directly from Freescale, and also to buy directly from them, for very competitive prices, even down to quantity one.

Flash
Unlike Atmel's Flash, which is only good to 10k cycles (if you're lucky) and has a short retention lifetime (10 years?), Freescale's Flash, like much of Microchip's, is good to 100k cycles and has a retention of more like 100 years. This might not sound like a big deal, esp for hobbyists, but philosophically I find it unappealing to use something so obsolescent as Atmel's chips.

Von Neumann architecture
A feature that is here in the "pro" column but also has a dark underside. Since RAM and Flash exist in the same memory map, it's possible to execute code out of RAM - and in fact it is necessary to do so when executing code to program the Flash. Code in RAM make several things possible:

    * self-modifying code
    * "specialised code", generated on the fly on the target
    * nice interactive development - ie, the ability to define and execute new bits of code while "online" with the target

Built-in debug architecture
This is an attractive feature, esp if you're going to use Freescale's development software, which can take full advantage of it.

Basically, every S08 part - even the lowliest 8 pin part - has not only a background debug mode (BDM) single-pin interface (which can be used to Flash empty parts, to reprogram parts, and to debug running code!) but also a tiny built-in in-circuit emulater (ICE). There are two code breakpoints and one data watchpoint available in hardware, with sophisticated chaining available between two of them. There is also an 8 entry trace buffer, allowing the capture of address and data bus values.

Considering how "low-end" some of these parts are, this is quite a stunning feature.
Quality peripherals
It's more "gut feeling" than real empirics, but the quality and flexibility of the on-chip peripherals seems very high, compared to AVR and PIC. Maybe when I re-develop all my code for AVR I'll have harder data on this one. ;-)
Upward migration path
Freescale have introduced several new S08 families with the so-called Flexis architecture. The new USB parts - the S08JM family - are Flexis parts.

Flexis families have both S08 members, and 32-bit ColdFire members, which are pin-compatible and only a bit more expensive than their 8-bit cousins, making it easy (assuming your code is not in assembler!) to upgrade to a fast 32-bit core. The peripherals are exactly the same 8-bit peripherals in the S08 parts, so all that code - again, assuming it's in a high-level language - will port over trivially.

Or so the story goes. It's a nice idea, and if you're not interested in ever using the 8-bit version, it's a way to get quite cheap 32-bit parts.

And since ColdFire is essentially 68k, it's a good target for Forth and C (and everything else) and also nice for nostalgia buffs.
Distractions of the S08

Ok, so how about downsides to the HCS08? There are several, and a few are big ones.

    * lack of community
    * lack of open source support
    * lack of cheap, universal, and easy-to-use development hardware
    * lack of off-the-shelf "target" hardware (eg, like Arduinos and clones)
    * lack of registers! making Forth a bit tricky
    * von Neumann architecture slows execution considerably
    * most S08 parts are 3v only (1.8v to 3.6v), though there are a few 5v families (intended mostly for automotive customers)

I think the hardest for me right now is the lack of development hardware. I have some chips, but I have to do some work to be able to try them out. I'm currently busy writing code, but soon I'll want to try it on some real hardware!


----------



## danielbb (Feb 1, 2009)

Considero que el punto más débil de Freescale, es que existen muy pocos grupos o comunidades que se dediquen a ellos.
Ejemplo: código ejemplo y boards para programadores en PIC hay miles hechos por aficionados y comunidades.
En Freecale habrán decenas, y casi siempre son diseñados por ingenieros con circuitos integrados de última generación o en empaquetados SSOP, etc.

Otro punto débil es que Freescale no es, y parece que nunca será enfocado al pequeño fabricante o al aficionado. Ejemplo:
Microchip todavía vende el PIC16f84, un micro con una antigüedad de mas de 10 años, y lo renovó con el 628 como soporte y varias mejoras a su anterior modelo.
Freescale creo el MC68HC908AP64, hace no mas de 5 años, y ya ni lo vende ni da soporte para el, y no hay nada nuevo parecido o compatible a el.

Lo realmente bueno de Freescale es su confiabilidad a largo plazo, su tolerancia al ruido, su precio y las características técnicas del producto.

Pd: Seria bueno que los interesados y conocedores de los micros Freescale creáramos un tema especializado en estos micros, donde se intercambie información para que sea mas fácil de usar esta tecnología.


----------



## Meta (Feb 1, 2009)

Lo bueno de FreeScale es que hay libros y AVR de Atmel no.

A parte del 16F84 que no se rinde, está como dices el 16F628 en el cual hay un sustituto también del 16F88 y ya se puede usar el C sin problemas de espacio. Una ventaja más.


----------



## mantilla82 (Abr 3, 2009)

estoy interesado en desarrollar un proyecto de telecomunicaciones y poseo esos demos, es factible?
- demo 9s08sh8/sg8   micro mc9s08sh8  de 8 bits. y 32 bits
- demo flexis jm 128
si consideran que se puede hacer una implementacion les agradesco me informen
gracias


----------



## danielbb (Abr 5, 2009)

Claro que es factible, estos micros manejan muchos perifericos, incluidos el USB (JM). Pero en que lo piensan aplicar?. Es muy complicado hablar de un proyecto en telecomunicaciones sin saber alguna pista sobre lo que lo quieren aplicar.


----------



## javker29 (Abr 17, 2009)

Que tal señores

llevo como 10 años trabajando con los pics y en resumen nunca tuve problemas con ellos me parecen muy buenos y nunca me han fallado. 
Lastimosamente tuve el primer problema y es lo mismo que han redactado anteriormente
desarrolle una aplicación para una maquina que debia trabajar con valvulas solenoides, contactores, es decir trabajar en un ambiente industrial la parte de control lo realize con un pic 18f1452 y al conmutar las solenoides o los contactores el pic se reseteaba o terminaba por bloquearse, utilice muchas técnicas para evitar estas interferencias de ruido, pero no funcionan o si funcionan no dan mucha confiabilidad para que un pic se encargue del control de la maquina

por lo anterior he comenzado a trabajar con los freescale pues he escuchado comentarios que son mejores para aplicarlos al campo industrial

voy a trabajar con ellos en la misma maquina y les voy contando que pasa

ahh se me olvidaba ultimamente trabaje con un PLC moeller y este no se bloquea ni se resetea para nada y pues estos son los apropiados para el campo industrial, el pequeñito problema es su precio

pero bueno por algo cuestan tanto.

gracias


----------



## Meta (Abr 17, 2009)

Para cosas industriales, se usan PLC. Los PIC son para jugar, cosas serias Motorola, ARM, pero pic es para jugar.


----------



## javker29 (Abr 19, 2009)

comenze a  trabajar con el microcontrolador mc68hc908gp32, por el momento unicamente con tutoriales y el datashhet, esta semana voy a comprar el programador e implementare un programa, y lo pondre a operar en un ambiente industrial y espero que se comporte mucho mejor que los pics, es decir que ni se bloquee ni se me resetie por efecto del ruido que producena las solenoides y los reles.


----------



## danielbb (Abr 19, 2009)

Señor javker, si tiene muchos problemas con el ruido en su aplicación, le recomendaría que use mejor un micro con oscilador interno, como el 68HC908EY16 o el QY4 que son muy buenos en el entorno automotriz, que es el más exigente de todos. El GP32 es muy bueno para el ruido, pero no tanto como los que tienen oscilador interno.

Le recomiendo también que investigue la nueva serie HCS08 que son mucho mejores, mas baratos y con excelentes prestaciones, ejemplo: MC9S08GT16A o el QG8.


----------



## javker29 (Abr 19, 2009)

Gracias por el dato Daniel, una pregunta, ud que programador conoce que vendan en el centro que sea bueno y que trabaje tanto para programarlo en asembler como en C,
por lo que he averiguado hay uno que cuesta  $ 90.000 pero unicamente trabaja para programarlo en assembler, mientras que hay otro que cuesta $ 150.000 y tengo entendido que trabaja tanto en c como en asembler y trabaja con la aplicación codewarrior

si conoce otro programador y en que parte se puede comprar

Gracias


----------



## danielbb (Abr 21, 2009)

Tengo programadores seriales para la serie HC08 que sirven con conversor serial a USB. Funciona para programar en Codewarrior y Winide, osea en C y assembler. Lo unico que hay que hacer es importar el archivo .s19.


----------



## javker29 (Abr 21, 2009)

Que bien y ud los vende, cuanto valen? otra pregunta, los microc que me recomendo anteriormente tambien se pueden programar con el quemador que ud vende

Gracias


----------



## danielbb (Abr 22, 2009)

Este programador puede manejar las series HC08 DIP, no las HCS08.
El mejor micro de esa serie es el QY4 o el EY16 para ruido, en mi opinion.
En Colombia se consigue facil el QY4, el EY16 toca importarlo.
Este programador maneja los JK, JL, QT, QY, GP y AP.


----------



## mantilla82 (Abr 22, 2009)

danielbb dijo:
			
		

> Claro que es factible, estos micros manejan muchos perifericos, incluidos el USB (JM). Pero en que lo piensan aplicar?. Es muy complicado hablar de un proyecto en telecomunicaciones sin saber alguna pista sobre lo que lo quieren aplicar.




se me ocurre hacer un modulador 64QAM con el freescale que  comente, conoces de algun avance en este tema? gracias


----------



## danielbb (Abr 25, 2009)

No realmente no he manejado ese tipo de modulacion, y menos con un micro.


----------



## gereval (May 31, 2009)

Que tal cuando yo inicie en el mundo de los microcontroladores lo hice 68HC11, en lo personal fue un dolor de cabeza programarlos, despues me encontre con el QY4, que mucho mas facil de programar, todo en C pero con muy pocos puertos, ahora trabajo con el MC9S08QE128 la verdad este me encanto, ya que al programar en Processor Expert de Code Warrior. te facilita enormemente el trabajo ya que solo arratras y pegas los beans que necesitas, ademas puedes convinar lenguaje C y ensamblador en el mismo proyecto.

Con respecto a los PIC en los foros de electronica encuentro que son muy populares pero nunca e tenido la oportunidad de trabajar co eyos.


----------



## jdhios (May 31, 2009)

Hola gente, en mi opinion les cuento que despues de haber trabajado mucho con Freescale (ex Motorola) la mejor opcion es empezar ya a trabajar con la linea S08. He utilizado en un desarrollo no hace mucho tiempo el 908AW60 muy parecido al AP64 solo que el AW60 al igual que toda la familia del S08 se utiliza el BDM para lo cual hay una muy buena alternativa ya que Freescale tiene un BDM Open Source llamado OSBDM. Pueden buscarlo el el sitio de Freescale. Tambien existe un BDM Open Source para los que les interese para el HC12.

Bueno cualquier consulta solo preguntar

Saludos


----------



## LordHagen (Jun 7, 2009)

Amigos!

este año el Freescale Technology Forum es virtual, no se la razón exacta de por qué no pudo hacerse de forma presencial como se venía haciendo hace tiempo (imagino que debe ser la paranoia de los gringos ante una enfermedad inventada para perjudicar a un país tan querido como México y poner a ganar dinero a los farmacéutas).

En este link se pueden registrar de forma gratuita, todas las charlas serán estilo webminar.
http://www.freescale.com/vftf

Éxitos!

Giovanni García.
Ingeniero electrónico
Bog, Col.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 8, 2009)

LordHagen dijo:
			
		

> este año el Freescale Technology Forum es virtual, no se la razón exacta de por qué no pudo hacerse de forma presencial como se venía haciendo hace tiempo



Es por la crisis economica que hay en nuestros tiempos.... la verdad yo prefiero comprar equipo para mi empresa que mandar ingenieros 1 semana de vacaciones a USA.... y quien en su sano juicio haria otra cosa?    

Tambien pienso que es una excusa perfecta para probar que tal jala ese concepto de conferencias virtuales...


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 8, 2009)

Sea cual sea la razón verdadera al menos brinda la oportunidad a quienes no pueden asistir físicamente a estas convenciones de poder acceder a las charlas, exposiciones y conferencias sobre lo último en tecnología Freescale.
Al menos para un servidor fue muy grata la noticia.
Saludos


----------



## carloscuev (Jun 29, 2009)

Buenos dias (o noches) a todos, he leido todo el topic y ciertamente han dicho la verdad acerca de estas 3 marcas de microcontroladores, en lo personal no se nada de pics, de avrs se lo basico, pero de los que se un poco mas de los tres es de freescales, me gustan mucho, pese a que no soy ningun experto me gusta hacer mis practicas escolares con ellos y gozar de los multiples beneficios que ofrecen sobre los demas. En muy pocas ocaciones he tenido necesidad de recurrir a alguna comundiad por ayuda ya que pienso que con las datasheets, manuales de referencia y application notes que el mismo freescale te da tenemos mas que suficiente para educarnos al respecto. No obstante tambien se que cuando no se sabe absolutamente nada de ellos resulta muy complicado entender lo basico y saber buscar los documentos necesarios en el website de freescale, muchas veces se sufre por cosas que ya estan explicadas en un bonito app note.

Es por eso que me di a la tarea de crear una comunidad de habla hispana, con el proposito de empezar a cambiar la concepcion de estos microcontroladores, verlos como algo posible, y no como algo tan lejano como se piensa antes de conocerlos. 

Les dejo el link, no sin antes advertirles que esta muy vacia la comunidad, pese a que lleva algunos meses online y los usuarios han llegado de no se que lugar, muy pocos participan y aportan en algo.

www.escalalibre.com

Hasta luego !


----------



## mauxx5 (Jul 4, 2009)

yo tambien intento conocer otros microcontroladores, de los  PIC ya conosco un poco y quiero empezar a 
usar los freescale.

alguien me podria decir si existe algun simulador diferente al CodeWarrior para microcontroladores
freescale? me han dicho que este es muy bueno sin embargo apenas los empiezo a programar.

o si alguien me puede mandar un tutorial de como simular en CodeWarrior.
Gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 6, 2009)

Cuando instalas Code Warrior, en la parte de ayuda viene un tutorial con varios ejemplos de aplicación.
Si ya manejaste PICs y en ambiente C, no te será difícil la transición.
Este Link contiene un "manual" de la familia HCS08 es extenso pero muy práctico.

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/Ingenieria/Miscelaneos/HCS08QRUG.pdf

Saludos


----------



## moskillo (Ago 26, 2009)

bueno para los que deseen iniciarse en este tema de los micros motorola, de freescale, encontre esto que me ayudo a iniciarme en estos micros, ademas esta escrito por el renombrado daniel di-lella, espero que les sirva


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2009)

Muy bueno el PDF.

Poco a poco veo que hacen libros en español de microcontroladores.






Libro:
MICROCONTROLADORES MOTOROLA - FREESCALE. PROGRAMACION, FAMILIAS Y SUS DISTINTAS APLICACIONES EN LA INDUSTRIA: en su libreria Casa del Libro

Índice:
http://www.casadellibro.com/indices/9788426715166.pdf

PD: Falta AVR.


----------



## microniano (Oct 2, 2009)

Meta, este libro que mostras en que lenguaje de programacion trabaja? en C o en otro???


----------



## ezequielpantaleon (Nov 9, 2009)

hola como estan la verdad soy nuevo en el foro..... y me gustaria saber cuanto avansaron el lo q es programacion de  micro freescale.....soy estudiante de ing electronica y estoy viendo algo de programacion de la flia HC08 especificamente qy4....y tengo unas dudas ,sobre como relacionar el modulo timer, especificamente pwm del micro, para variar la velocidad de un motor paso a  paso...si en algo les puedo ayudar solo consulten 

saludos


----------



## jhota_jhota (Ene 15, 2010)

cordial saludo danielbb megustaria saber si me pude facilitar los esquematicos de los programadores que sirven con el conversor usb-rs232. ya que yo tengo uno que es por rs232 clase1 pero no me sirvio con el conversor no se por que.


----------



## danielbb (Ene 18, 2010)

jhota_jhota dijo:


> cordial saludo danielbb megustaria saber si me pude facilitar los esquematicos de los programadores que sirven con el conversor usb-rs232. ya que yo tengo uno que es por rs232 clase1 pero no me sirvio con el conversor no se por que.


Infortunadamente no le puedo facilitar los esquemáticos porque este es un producto que se vende comercialmente en el mercado colombiano y a los distribuidores no les gustaría esto. El problema con el conversor se puede deber a que su programador le demanda mucha corriente por algún pin y este no se la puede brindar (este es el problema mas común).


----------



## LordHagen (Abr 1, 2010)

Buen día tengan señores, de nuevo reportandome.

Acaban de darme una información muy valiosa que quiero compartirla, en especial con la gente de Colombia. Hay una sitio web de Medellín, Antioquia, donde se consiguen herramientas de desarrollo para Freescale a bajo costo, orientado a la tecnología HCS08 y Flexis que están en boga actualmente. También se consiguen algunos micros para estas referencias. No trabajo con ellos, solo que me pareció muy bueno que se consigan diseños hechos en el país y a bajo costo.

La página es: http://www.didacticaselectronicas.com

Para abreviarles lo que se consigue, hay lo siguiente:
un sistema BDM basado en OSBDM para micros HCS08 y flexis
Tarjetas para desarrollo para JM60 y JM128
También importan el BDM de PEMicro y el sistema Tower

Ahí les (dejé café) dejo muchachos, me pareció interesante por ese lado de las herramientas.

Éxitos

Att. Lord Hagen


----------



## hernan1 (Abr 11, 2010)

Alguno tiene el circuito esquematico de un programador de la familia HC908 pero USB?
porque tengo uno, que es por puerto serie-db9..
Saludos


----------



## danielbb (Jun 21, 2010)

Debes usar un conversor USB-RS232, es la única forma.
Usar el mismo programador con un cable conversor, o usar un FT232 que es lo mas comercial y universal en integrados conversores.
De todos modos lo mejor es que sea por windows XP porque con vista molesta muchisimo y no se con 7.


----------



## p3luso (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola amigos,
soy prácticamente un novato en el mundo de la programación de Freescale y estoy trabajando en un proyecto con un MC9S12NE64 de 16 bits. El otro dia, estaba programando y al cargar el código desde codewarrior al micro (con Multilink USB), me saltó un mensaje de aviso acerca de la memoria flash. Acepté, y desde ese momento el programa tarda mucho en cargar el código (Salta una barra de progreso y me dice: Loading Code..) y no solo eso, ademas parece como si no descargara el codigo al micro, pues este no arranca y no puedo hacer debug como antes.

¿Que puede pasar? 
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## kedlex (Jul 23, 2010)

hola yo estoy haciendo varias aplicaciones con freescale y creo que son mucho mas precisos y avnzadoa ademas de baratos que los pics, tienen un manual bastante completo y creo que la gente no lo usa por temor a no entenderle pero te lo recomiendo ampliamente y puedes comprar un board que esta bastante completo!!!!!cuesta 100dlls(el demo board)


----------



## p3luso (Jul 25, 2010)

Ya esta solucionado, al final cambié el micro y va todo correctamente. Ahora mismo estoy desarrollando un proyecto con OpenTCP. Con IP estática va sin problemas pero estoy atascado con el DHCP (Asignación dinámica de parámetros de red). El protocolo se inicializa pero algo falla y no pasa del Discover. Alguna idea de como implementarlo? Alguien tiene algún ejemplo en el que este protocolo funcione? 

Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 29, 2010)

hola a todos, ya me he leido todo este tema y si antes estaba interesado en aprender sobre los freescale ahora estoy mas interesado ya que como comentan algunos de uds el problema del ruido con los pic es algo muy complicado (tambien me paso al parecido con unos solenoides); bueno, realmente no se absolutamente nada sobre estos micros, solo hasta hoy un profe me dijo que si hacia el programador de un mc9s08gt16a el me daba el micro para que aprendiera a programarlos y pues heme aqui solicitando la ayuda de alguno que tenga o sepa como hacer un programador para esta familia y si tienen informacion mucho mejor (el link del libro de la primera pagina no funciona) , muchas gracias de antemano....

saludos desde Villavicencio, Colombia


----------



## arielmolina (Nov 22, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, me parece que esta muy bueno... y la verdad que es el primer foro de electronica al que entro.
Me gustaria, si es posible me puedan facilitar informacion acerca de la programacion de los qy4, ya que es un tema que estoy viendo en la facultad y no lo tengo muy claro.
saludos...


----------



## mauu (May 15, 2011)

hola, tengo un par de jk3 que los habia programado en el cole y quiero volver a programarlos pero no tengo la placa ni soft, y como no me llevo muy bien con el ingles la pagina de freescale no me ayudo mucho. 
Me podrian pasar un circuito de la placa y soft que necesito???

Gracias.Saludos


----------



## curioso207 (May 20, 2011)

hace tiempo publique una placa para ese circuito checa mis post en el foro en cuanto al software baja el codewarrior de www.freescale.com


----------



## fabian145152 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mira podes bajarte de la pagina P&E Micro el winide para el jk1 armarte el programador que dice la hçoja de datos del mismo y comenzar con eso, tengo algunos programitas sencillos que pueden servirte,m tengo experiencia en Freescale pero nada de PIC podemos intercambiar si te parece
Salu2


----------



## Hamt (Jul 2, 2011)

Buenas, quisiera armar un programador que me permita hacer In-Circuit Simulation con mi JK3, el programador actual del que dispongo en uno clase III, que trabaja a 9600 baudios con conexión via RS232, usa un cristal de 5 MHz, además de una MAX232, una 74LS125 y dos reguladores de voltaje, (5 y 8 voltios). como oscilador externo uso un cristal de 4 MHz con dos condensadores de 22pF y una resistencia de 10M para trabajar en el protoboard.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## LordHagen (Jul 2, 2011)

Hamt dijo:


> Buenas, quisiera armar un programador que me permita hacer In-Circuit Simulation con mi JK3, el programador actual del que dispongo en uno clase III, que trabaja a 9600 baudios con conexión via RS232, usa un cristal de 5 MHz, además de una MAX232, una 74LS125 y dos reguladores de voltaje, (5 y 8 voltios). como oscilador externo uso un cristal de 4 MHz con dos condensadores de 22pF y una resistencia de 10M para trabajar en el protoboard.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Hamt, lo mejor que vayas pensando en usar los micros de la serie HCS08, no los HC08. Los primeros si permiten hacer In circuit debugging a través de un solo pin. Y si quieres un micro de 8-bit con low pin-out y con mejores características que el JK3, te recomiendo el QG8. Si necesitas un programador mucho más barato que el DBM multilink, te recomiendo este:

http://www.didacticaselectronicas.c...ategory_id=117&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6

Ese te servirá para los demás micros de la serie HCS08 y Coldfire V1.

Éxitos


----------



## Hamt (Jul 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias, pero por ahora lo que necesito es lo anterior, lo que quiero es armarlo, no importa si se usan varios pines para el In-Circuit Simulation, y lo necesito para HC08, sin embargo muchas gracias por responder tanrápido, eres genial!.

Gracias.


----------



## foso (Jul 2, 2011)

Hamt dijo:


> Buenas, quisiera armar un programador que me permita hacer In-Circuit Simulation con mi JK3, el programador actual del que dispongo en uno clase III, que trabaja a 9600 baudios con conexión via RS232, usa un cristal de 5 MHz, además de una MAX232, una 74LS125 y dos reguladores de voltaje, (5 y 8 voltios). como oscilador externo uso un cristal de 4 MHz con dos condensadores de 22pF y una resistencia de 10M para trabajar en el protoboard.
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
el que te podés armar es el de la hoja de datos del jk3. Ese te sirve para hacer debugueo. Al que me armé yo le puse un cristal de 9.8304 MHz para poder hacer la conexion a 9600 baudios.


----------



## Hamt (Jul 3, 2011)

Gracias Foso, pero hoy en la mañana me dio por sacar el jk3 de la base de mi board, y hacerle puentes con cables del zócalo al protoboard, en Zonatecno.net encontré un artículo donde describían cómo hacer debbug quitando o desconectando los pines IRQ1, PTB0, PTB1, PTB2 y PTB3 del micro después de programar, lo hice así pero no funcionó, luego empezé a intentar con cada cable y resultó que después de programado debía quitar todos los mencionados menos el IRQ1, y funcionó!, estoy lleno de emoción escribiendo esta cita jejjejeje. Ha funcionado perfecto, pero aún no logro hacer que el CodeWarrior me saque de una instrucción BRSET o BRCLR, por ejemplo tengo 

start:

       BRSET  4,PTB,salto
       BRA     start

salto:

       BSET  6,PTD

el CodeWarrior se queda en la rutina 1 y no puedo pasar a "salto". Espero puedan ayudarme.

PD: para la conexión a 9600 Baudios uso un cristal de 5 Mhz.


----------



## foso (Jul 3, 2011)

bueno si se te queda en la 1º rutina es porque no se dan las condiciones, asegurate de que el pin PTB4 esté en alto en el momento que se ejecuta la instruccion.

no se porque pero a ese micro no le pusieron pull-up al puerto B.

saludos


----------



## Hamt (Jul 3, 2011)

jajajajaa, si le puse pull-up, por supuesto, pero había puesto mal un cable, el de entrada, jejje, aún no lo pruebo, voy a probar más tarde a ver como me va, muchas gracias por responder tan rápido, agradezco mucho la ayuda de todos ustedes. En veerdad muchas gracias.

Cordial saludo desde Zipaquirá Colombia.


----------



## Hamt (Jul 3, 2011)

A que no adivinan, funcionóooooo!, que emoción tan grande!!! jajajajaajajj


----------



## demoqe (Oct 24, 2011)

hola!!!...tengo un DEMOQE128 (32bits) y quiero saber como utilizarlo, no he encontrado muchos tutoriales sobre esto.... deseo saber como utilizar comandos AT ya que voy a adicionar a el un modem--- espero que alguien me pueda ayudar!!!!


----------



## lunikmir (Feb 29, 2012)

> contactores, es decir trabajar en un ambiente industrial la parte de control lo realize con un pic 18f1452 y al conmutar las solenoides o los contactores el pic se reseteaba o terminaba por bloquearse,





> Estos micos funcionaban perfectamente en el laboratorio con un PCB bien diseñado, pero en la vida real no eran confiables. Hasta la memoria se les borraba!



Que les puedo decir... yo trabajo con estos micros 18F en algunas aplicaciones ligeras en mineria, en camiones gigantes (acondicionadores de frecuencia/voltaje y cambios controlados de transmision automatica)

Anteriormente los trabaje en automotores y si hay dificultades!!! pero eran de mi parte.

Me explico una ocacion diseñe un equipo que era instalado muy cerca al motor y el pic se calentaba por conveccion de los gases calientes del escape. 

Sucedia que al apagar el motor un condensador se quedaba cargado y como el pic trabaja hasta 2V, el seguia corriendo, no habia un resest instantaneo, el pic seguia trabajando y cuando el voltaje baja de 2.7 el pic se loqueaba, detectaba pulsos falsos en los pines y hacia que interprete todo mal, incluso programaba cualquier cosa en la eeprom.

En laboratorio nunca sucedia, hasta que lo calente con un cautin hasta mas o menos 80°C y lo apague y se produjo el error!!! BINGO, la solucion fue usar el BOR a 2.7V, no lo quise poner mas alto por miedo a que se resete por un bajon del voltaje de la bateria. Sucedia que entre 2.7V y 2V y a esa temperatura los voltajes de VIH y VIL de los pines se solapan y detecta cualquier cosa.

Otro caso que me sucedio es cuando el micro tomaba la señal del RPM del motor desde la bobina de ignicion por medio de un filtro (los picos llegan a 300V, y en el otro lado del trafo de ignicion a 15kV) un buen dia a un carro que tenia instalado mi equipo se le metio agua a los cilindros, y hacia que parte de los 15kV regresen al primario de la bobina (que en realidad es un transformador) y pues... ahi si lo reseteaba a veces, o le hacia perder la comunicacion serial.... pero seamos comprensibles son 15kV.

De preferencia nunca uso el MCLR, siempre lo desactivo me ahorro unos cuantos componentes y reseteos por ruidos, para evitar cuelgues siempre blindo el area del cristal y nunca mezclo esa tierra con el resto de las tierras, es como una isla. Siempre usar los condensadores de bypass, etc... Hasta ahora no me dan mayores problemas.

Incluso llegue a sumergir un circuito con su pic, solo se cuelga si el agua toca a los pines del cristal, los caliento con cautin para ver que tanta temperatura soporta, algunos de mis equipos llevan mas de 3 años instalados en automoviles sin mayores problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Saaac (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola,

No he encontrado nigun tema de FLASH-2 en el foro, asi que creo que este es el mejor sitio. Mi cuestion es del siguiente micro controlador MC68HC908GZ60. No he encontrado nada relacionada con la flash-2 por eso abro este tema. Intento grabar y borrar informacion en la memoria FLASH-2 del MC68HC908GZ60 de la misma forma que lo hacia en la FLASH-1,con las mismas instruciones pero cambiando los registros del 1 al 2. El problema que me encuentro es que siempre que intento grabar algo en la FLASH-2 me sale en todas las posiciones de memoria el valor 0xAD y yo intento grabar cualquier otra valor. Os pongo aqui el codigo de como grabo y borro en la FLASH-1 que me funciona.
y de como grabo y borro en la FLASH-2 que no me funciona y siempre que intento grabar en una direccion, me sale 0xAD en todas las posiciones de esa parte de la FLASH-2.

FLASH-1 Codigo:
__________________________________________________​________________________________
extern void GRABAR_FLASH(unsigned char bits);
extern void BORRAR_FLASH();

#define __DI() \
{ asm sei; }      /* Disable interrupts  */ \
#define __EI() \
 { asm cli; }      /* Enable interrupts */ \

UINT8 *PunteroMemoria=(UINT8*)0;
extern UINT8 *PunteroMemoria;

void GRABAR_FLASH(unsigned char bits)
{
  char VARIABLEINUTIL;
  char DELAY = 1;

  __DI();
  //1
  setReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_PGM_MASK);
  //2
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  VARIABLEINUTIL=FL1BPR;
  //3
  PunteroMemoria = 0;
  PunteroMemoria += 0xFFD0;  
  *PunteroMemoria = 25;
  //4
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //5
  setReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_HVEN_MASK);
  //6
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //7
  PunteroMemoria = 0;
  PunteroMemoria += 0xFFD0;  
  *PunteroMemoria = bits;
  //8
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //10
  clrReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_PGM_MASK);
  //11
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //12
  clrReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_HVEN_MASK);
  //13
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<200;++VARIABLEINU​TIL){};
  __EI(); 
} 

void BORRAR_FLASH()
{
  char VARIABLEINUTIL;
  char DELAY = 1;

  __DI();
  //1
  setReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_ERASE_MASK);  //ERASE
  clrReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_MASS_MASK);  //MASS
  //2
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  VARIABLEINUTIL=FL1BPR;
  //3
  PunteroMemoria = 0;
  PunteroMemoria += 0xFFD0;  
  *PunteroMemoria = 25;
  //4
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //5
  setReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_HVEN_MASK);
  //6
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //7
  clrReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_ERASE_MASK);
  //8
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //9
  clrReg8Bits(FL1CR,FL1CR_HVEN_MASK);
  //10
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  __EI();
}
_____________________END FLASH1____________________________________________

FLASH-2 Codigo:
__________________________________________________​___________________________

extern void GRABAR_FLASH(unsigned char bits);
extern void BORRAR_FLASH();

#define __DI() \
{ asm sei; }      /* Disable interrupts  */ \
#define __EI() \

 { asm cli; }      /* Enable interrupts */ \

UINT8 *PunteroMemoria=(UINT8*)0;
extern UINT8 *PunteroMemoria;

void GRABAR_FLASH(unsigned char bits)
{
  char VARIABLEINUTIL;
  char DELAY = 1;

  __DI();
  //1
  setReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_PGM_MASK);
  //2
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  VARIABLEINUTIL=FL2BPR;
  //3
  PunteroMemoria = 0;
  PunteroMemoria += 0x0462;  
  *PunteroMemoria = 25;
  //4
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //5
  setReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_HVEN_MASK);
  //6
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //7
  PunteroMemoria = 0;
  PunteroMemoria += 0x0462;  

  *PunteroMemoria = bits;
  //8
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //10
  clrReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_PGM_MASK);
  //11
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //12
  clrReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_HVEN_MASK);
  //13
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<200;++VARIABLEINU​TIL){};
  __EI(); 
} 

void BORRAR_FLASH()
{
  char VARIABLEINUTIL;
  char DELAY = 1;

  __DI();
  //1
  setReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_ERASE_MASK);  //ERASE
  clrReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_MASS_MASK);  //MASS
  //2
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  VARIABLEINUTIL=FL2BPR;
  //3
  PunteroMemoria = 0;
  PunteroMemoria += 0x0462;  
  *PunteroMemoria = 25;
  //4
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //5
  setReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_HVEN_MASK);
  //6
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //7
  clrReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_ERASE_MASK);
  //8
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  //9
  clrReg8Bits(FL2CR,FL2CR_HVEN_MASK);
  //10
  for (VARIABLEINUTIL=0;VARIABLEINUTIL<DELAY;++VARIABLEI​NUTIL){};
  __EI();
}

______________________END FLASH2____________________________________________

Gracias.


----------



## Saaac (Jul 17, 2012)

Sigo mirandome el datasheet y lo unico que no me cuadra es esta nota:

NOTE
The vector locations and the FLASH block protect registers are located in
the same page. FL1BPR and FL2BPR are not protected with special
hardware or software. Therefore, if this page is not protected by FL1BPR
and the vector locations are erased by either a page or a mass erase
operation, both FL1BPR and FL2BPR will also get erased.

Pq el resto del proceso es identico el algoritmo de la FLASH-1.

Un saludo.


----------



## Saaac (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola,

Al final la solucion es que cuando grabas o borras en la flash-2. las rutinas del codigo de programa para realizar esta accion tienen que estar en la flash-1.
Teniendo en cuenta esto no hay ningun problema con el codigo que he puesto.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## krlozmens (Ene 16, 2015)

No he encontrado hilos sobre este tema y quise lanzar esta pregunta acá, ya que vi que hay expertos en el tema de freescale  
Quisiera saber como extraer el firmware de un freescale o leer el código que este tiene, el modulo que tengo es ZFSM-101-3, tengo el programador USB-Multilink, tengo el Codewarrior Development Studio v6.3 y la v10.6, tengo la interfaz para programar del modulo ZFSM-101-3 para USB, si algo podría darme indicaciones de como hacerlo o si conocen de alguien que pueda colaborame en esa parte.

De ante mano gracias quien pueda colaborarme.


----------

